# Nut butter?



## iggitheviking (Mar 3, 2017)

Recently I smoked a batch of nuts (almonds and cashews) with a recipe that I found here and now nuts from the store just don't seem to stand up. Iv'e also recently started making my own nut butter at home. Which is also fantastic. I was wondering if anyone had used smokes nuts to make a butter? If so, do you add anything to the nuts before going in the smoker or do you just soak and smoke?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2017)

I wouldn't soak them...   Cold Smoke them dry....


----------



## lamar (Mar 4, 2017)

I cold smoke nuts for a couple of hours,  pour them in a ziplock bag with a small amount of home made maple syrup, shake to coat  evenly,   spread them on a cookie sheet and dust them with salt,  chili powder and whatever other spice  is handy.  Roast them in the oven for two hours at 250 degrees.   Delicious.

May have to try making butter out of them as you are doing.

Lamar


----------

